# 300zx problems please help



## zx86 (Mar 4, 2005)

hey i got a 1986 300zx 2+2 and i am fixing it up i got a problem.
it seems to be running ok but when i check the spark plugs to see if there working properly i run into a problem. i take off the first 2 wires one at a time and nothing changes like sound or nethign to the engine but every other wire i take off one at a time u can tell that there off by sound of engine no i am wondering if thoes first 2 plugs and wires are working right well if neone can help thanks and if not thanks for trying :thumbup:


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Are you taking the plug wires off while the car is running?


----------



## zx86 (Mar 4, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Are you taking the plug wires off while the car is running?


yes


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Since you are doing that go take it to a mechanic to do any further work on the car.


----------



## zx86 (Mar 4, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Since you are doing that go take it to a mechanic to do any further work on the car.




um ok well since u cant help me can someone else give it a shot thanks :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Do a compression check. When you pull the spark plugs, make sure none of them are fouled. Compression should be between 125-150 psi depending on your altitude and engine condition. No lower than 120 psi and no more than 10% deviation between cylinders. If you don't have a compression tester, one can be had from almost any local auto parts store for $16-$30. I paid $17 for mine and it works perfectly.


----------



## zx86 (Mar 4, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Do a compression check. When you pull the spark plugs, make sure none of them are fouled. Compression should be between 125-150 psi depending on your altitude and engine condition. No lower than 120 psi and no more than 10% deviation between cylinders. If you don't have a compression tester, one can be had from almost any local auto parts store for $16-$30. I paid $17 for mine and it works perfectly.



cool thanks but if the compression is off than if it was running and i took a wire off the distibuter it woundent change cuz tats wat happens well thank


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

zx86 said:


> cool thanks but if the compression is off than if it was running and i took a wire off the distibuter it woundent change cuz tats wat happens well thank



Yeah uh, in this forum we speak something called "English"


I have no idea what you just tried to say. The compression doesn't matter if the spark plug is firing or not. You don't even have the spark plug in when your checking a cylinder's compression.


----------



## zx86 (Mar 4, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yeah uh, in this forum we speak something called "English"
> 
> 
> I have no idea what you just tried to say. The compression doesn't matter if the spark plug is firing or not. You don't even have the spark plug in when your checking a cylinder's compression.




ok first of all my question was when the car is running i go to the distributer and take off wires one by one to see if there working properly when i do that to the first 2 wires theres no change but all the other ones u can here the car die down but that doesnt happen to the first 2 now that was my orignal question the compression came up as one of the answeres to my problem ok thans neways :thumbdwn:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

You're doing the compression check without the car running. You have to disable the fuel injection, and the spark, because you will still be cranking over, but you will not be running it. This will help you determine what is going on in the first 2 cylinders you say don't affect the cars running ability. You'll be able to find out if maybe the Hgs are blown or if maybe the plugs are just dead or what. If you don't have the first clue about doing a compression test then you _should_ take it to a mechanic. A Z31 isn't really for a beginner to work on, they have their own little details you have to work around.....


----------

